# Your favorite late war piston-engine German bomber?



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

Here's one I don't see people talking a whole lot about. What is your favorite, for whatever reason, German piston-engined bomber of the later war years, say 1942-45? I will only post ones that were still in production *and* saw squadron service at that time, were *not* designed specifically for ground attack, fighter-bomber, recon, or close support, and only multi-engine types. Hopefully no one feels disenfranchised by my choices, but if so, sorry, that's life. Remember we are talking about the second half or so of the air war here, the BoB is long past, and Germany is struggling. What is your fav piston-engine bomber of that time period?


----------



## Oreo (Jul 28, 2008)

I chose the Ju 188 because of its looks, capabilities, performance, and relatively trouble-free career.


----------



## Lancaster630 (Jul 29, 2008)

nice idea for a poll, my votes for the HE111 just because I like its shape with that full glass nose it looks in my opinion the most streamlined of the German bombers


----------



## Oreo (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm curious what the "other" was


----------



## Oreo (Jul 29, 2008)

Lancaster630 said:


> nice idea for a poll, my votes for the HE111 just because I like its shape with that full glass nose it looks in my opinion the most streamlined of the German bombers



I think by 1944 the He 111 had quietly improved to the point that it was still a very viable combat aircraft. I think they accomplished some things at night on the eastern front, but were mostly kept grounded the last year or so of the war due to lack of fuel, personnel, etc. Its performance and armament rivaled that of a B-25 or B-26 of the same time period, including a dorsal turret. It did lack tail guns, though. It was not the worthless lug some might have you think in 1944.


----------



## delcyros (Jul 29, 2008)

It should be the Ju-388L/K. Altough not many were produced, it reached service and post war examinations praised them highly.


----------



## Oreo (Jul 29, 2008)

delcyros said:


> It should be the Ju-388L/K. Altough not many were produced, it reached service and post war examinations praised them highly.



My bad, I forgot it reached service.


----------



## Kurfürst (Jul 29, 2008)

I have an almost perverse attraction to the good old He 111 over the Ju 88 series, but the performance and the sexy look of the Ju 188 is just irresistible... the He 177 is of course bigger, meaner, and more capable. But that wasn't the question now was it..?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2008)

Love the Ju88...


----------

